# IK Multimedia iLoud Micro Monitors



## Morning Coffee (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone have these? They have been out for a while now and seem to be getting pretty good reviews, of course, this could all be part of the advertising process ($$)! They seem to have a good frequency response for their size. There is also a newer model, the iLoud MTM, but they are 'way' more expensive, so not in my budget. Are there any other micro monitors that I might have missed?

I mainly need them for mixing in a small space, home studio type scenario, mainly pop/rock songs, but I am also interested in scoring to picture using virtual instruments (as a hobby so far). I would love the Genelec 8010A series, but........





https://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/iloudmm/?pkey=iloud-micro-monitor


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2019)

They are pretty good. Very flat response and don’t colour the sound very much. Good dynamic range and small.


----------



## rollasoc (Apr 23, 2019)

I've been using them, since release, in my very small room. I mostly mix on headphones and check them on these. I've retired my Tannoys since having these.
I do use IK's Arc system to EQ the room when I use them.
I really like them.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 23, 2019)

I used these as part of a portable rig a few years ago. Mixes I made on them translate well to other systems.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## muk (Apr 23, 2019)

If space is at a premium they are not a bad choice. If you do have some space, though, the JBL LSR305 would be a better choice.

http://noaudiophile.com/IK_Multimedia_iLoudMM/


----------



## Henu (Apr 24, 2019)

I've bought a pair last autumn and have done two remote recording sessions with them among other things. I would highly recommend these when space is an issue- the sound is a tiny bit scooped, but otherwise rather neutral.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't really like the proprietary cable that connects to the speakers, but it is good to hear(!) that they are a least decent quality speakers.


----------



## Henu (Apr 25, 2019)

Yep, the cable is a bit pain in the ass. Luckily it's not that short it _could_ be due to "cutting manufacturing costs" or something like that.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 25, 2019)

Henu said:


> Yep, the cable is a bit pain in the ass. Luckily it's not that short it _could_ be due to "cutting manufacturing costs" or something like that.



I suppose that the drawback of this style of speaker system is the external power supply and it's connection to only one monitor, which is then transferred through the proprietary cable to the other monitor, as opposed to having one power supply unit inside each monitor.


----------



## Joe Maron (Apr 25, 2019)

I have them, and while they sound very good, unfortunately they have a very annoying "port chuffing" sound with certain low frequencies (listening to The Unfinished's "Amara" demos was really frustrating, so much so that I ended up stuffing some foam into the ports, which alleviates the problem somewhat). You can find more info on the problem here and here. Apparently not all units are affected, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 26, 2019)

[QUOTE="I ended up stuffing some foam into the ports[/QUOTE]

I've seen experienced sound engineers do this even with expensive speakers, in not so good rooms.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 25, 2019)

They are on sale this weekend for $199 everywhere. I'm going to pickup a set for my office computer.


----------

